# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Lập trình java

## quanghnn

đề bài: cho mảng arr=new array("red","green","blue","yellow","cyan"),một textbox có name=text, một nút lệnh thực hiện.yêu cầu: khai báo một hàm để khi nhấn nút lệnh thì nó lấy ra ngẩu nhiên các phần tử trong mảng (nghĩa là tên các màu ) để gán vào text, đồng thời màu nền của trang web cũng đổi màu theo tương ứng.mong các bạn chỉ giáo

----------

